# Goose Decoys



## Drake22.250 (Apr 12, 2012)

Goose caboose consists of 8 dozen Dakota's mixed lessers and full size. 5 dozen big foots on top of the Dakotas with 4 dozen silhouettes and 3 dozen goose socks. Only use all of them on 6 man hunts, when I field hunt solo only take 3 only Dakota Flocked full size and still pound them.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Drake22.250 said:


> Goose caboose consists of 8 dozen Dakota's mixed lessers and full size. 5 dozen big foots on top of the Dakotas with 4 dozen silhouettes and 3 dozen goose socks. Only use all of them on 6 man hunts, when I field hunt solo only take 3 only Dakota Flocked full size and still pound them.


Funny you say goose caboose. Let a buddy letter our trailer and had to add a couple things after to make it fit our group little better


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

In addition to my full-body floater goose decoys, I have 8 Y-boards. These are floating silhouette Canada goose decoys. Each has three silhouettes attached to a folding frame. I did not think that I would use these decoys very much anymore, so I tried to sell them. I placed them in the Classified section, on Craigslist, Market Place, etc. My asking price was $10 per. I did not even get so much as an inquiry.









Well, today, I took these decoys for a hunt on the Bay. We set 12 foam floaters and 8 Y-boards (a total of 36 decoys). We ended up killing 6 geese today over this rig. The birds that we shot were from 20-35 yards out and most were over the silhouette decoys.

The photo below shows how the Y-boards look on the water. My point is, these decoys work. I think I will keep them now. Do not be afraid to use silhouette goose decoys either on land or water. They do work. You do not need the latest and greatest from the Cabelas or Mack's catalog.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

John Singer said:


> In addition to my full-body floater goose decoys, I have 8 Y-boards. These are floating silhouette Canada goose decoys. Each has three silhouettes attached to a folding frame. I did not think that I would use these decoys very much anymore, so I tried to sell them. I placed them in the Classified section, on Craigslist, Market Place, etc. My asking price was $10 per. I did not even get so much as an inquiry.
> 
> View attachment 272310
> 
> ...


A guy I know does the same thing and crushes birds over them! Exact same style and setup. It's awesome using the less flashy stuff and still shooting birds like that.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> A guy I know does the same thing and crushes birds over them! Exact same style and setup. It's awesome using the less flashy stuff and still shooting birds like that.


It doesn't take much to decoy birds. In the marketing game its all about shelf appeal. Most of these decoys and other gadgets have sold themselves to hunters. 

I've always preached the 10' rule. Stand 10' back can you see the scratches and dings from there? No. Neither can the birds. Does it look like a bird that far away? Yes. It'll decoy birds. 

Don't get me wrong I like to hunt over a nice spread. Having confidence in your equipment goes a long way. Do you need to have $800 a dozen decoys to kill birds? Absolutely not, but if that's the kinda thing your into. Go for it. 

It is nice to have different head positions, body styles and motion. 

I used to hunt weekdays with an old timer that worked second shift also. We would run 2-4 dz silos, dozen or less full bodies. Run and gun spreads. We would be in and out of the field in no time. Best part is you could fit that spread in a tiny car, didn't need the truck and trailer.


----------

